# Jumping Red Light



## aosm

I would like to know if every red light in Abu Dhabi is installed with a radar, unfortunately, I jumped a red light yesterday in the new part of Reem Island leading to Galleria Mall. The traffic lights are newly installed and one is not even functional.


Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## riazjee

Only few signals have radars installed for the red light.

You can check the fines online using the below link:

https://es.adpolice.gov.ae/trafficservices/finespublic/inquiry.aspx?Culture=ar/


----------



## aosm

That's a relief. As of yet, there are no fines. How long should I wait realistically before knowing for certain I did not get a fine?


----------



## rsinner

aosm said:


> That's a relief. As of yet, there are no fines. How long should I wait realistically before knowing for certain I did not get a fine?


1 month


----------



## hashim17

I did not get a fine?


----------

